
CSS Grid: It's Time to Take a Serious Look - beards
https://automasean.com/2018/03/16/css-grid/
======
ztoben
I don't mean to come across as rude, but I don't really understand the point
of this article. I thought maybe it would be a guide to learning CSS grid, but
all it's saying is that we should go out and learn it ourselves. And then you
only link two resources. Maybe I'm just missing something.

~~~
beards
Not rude at all! Thanks for commenting. I've spoken to devs who haven't taken
the time to learn this tech due to its initial lack of browser support as well
as not knowing what's beneficial about CSS Grid. The post is geared toward
them.

------
onion2k
If you write a blog post about CSS Grid without linking to the work of Rachel
Andrews ([https://gridbyexample.com/](https://gridbyexample.com/)) or Jen
Simmons
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7TizprGknbDalbHplROtag](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7TizprGknbDalbHplROtag))
then you've missed a huge opportunity to help your readers.

~~~
beards
Wow, thank you for pointing out these resources! Definitely looks beneficial.

------
throwaway2016a
While they link to CanIUse (great site) to make the point it is supported by
almost all browsers... it is still only 87.56%.

Which for most of the products I work on means extra work to make sure the
layout degrades gracefully in those browsers. While as long as your
stakeholders don't mind that it looks completely different (but conveys the
same meaning) on old browsers it is not "too" difficult. The lack of polyfill
makes degrading to look identical us impractical.

The article should at least mention that.

All in all I agree with some other posters. This article has about as much
value added as a tweet. And you would rarely see a tweet on hacker news.
That's not to say it it shouldn't exist. I love tweets, just not on HN.

Great article on the subject: [https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2017/11/css-
grid-supporting...](https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2017/11/css-grid-
supporting-browsers-without-grid/)

Edit: To beard since apparently this is self posted. I noticed you've been
posting a lot of your own articles. I appreciate your involvement in Hacker
News. Generally it is frowned upon to post your own articles unless it is a
"Show HN" post. You would have more impact if you focused on quality over
quantity.

~~~
beards
I appreciate the insight! I'm a noob to HN so I'll definitely post "Show HN"
in the future. Thanks for taking the time to comment.

~~~
throwaway2016a
Welcome to Hacker News!

Show HN is more for projects, startups, and stuff like that.

Blog posts shouldn't use that title. What I was saying is self-promoted blog
posts usually shouldn't be posted at all.

Most content on HN is here because someone found something they found
intellectually interesting and wanted to share it. Self-posted content rarely
gets front-paged.

But, with that said, there are exceptions. I don't want to discourage you from
writing and blogging and all that good stuff! The community ultimately decides
if something is frontpage worthy. I'm just one voice :)

------
rashthedude
The most useless post in the history of HN.

~~~
beards
I'm sorry you feel that way. Thanks for commenting and have a great day :)

